# Hacks to help cope with the heat



## Sideways (11 Aug 2022)

It's another hot one today.
Our "space curtains" have just gone back up.

One of the reasons we were attracted to our house was good light in the main rooms, but this isn't great in a heatwave.
My wife has had the bright idea of clipping those mirror like space blankets used by hikers and emergency services over our S and W facing windows.
During the last temperature surge it made a big difference. With doors closed, the living room kept to mid 20's while it went well over 30 outdoors.
The blankets are cheap enough and this is a quick easy way to help manage the really hot days.
Rooms takes on a twilight look so the cats love it too  

What are your tricks to help cope with the heat ?


----------



## artie (11 Aug 2022)

I enjoy it. It won't last long.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Aug 2022)

Run a fan through a airer draped with wet towels..... The air coming off them will be cooler.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2022)

artie said:


> I enjoy it. It won't last long.


I remember when it used to be like this in the summer, and the world didn't come to an end.


----------



## bp122 (11 Aug 2022)

My first 22 years of being alive in India, we called it a cool Tuesday!


----------



## thetyreman (11 Aug 2022)

shutters definitely help, but there's often a 12 week waiting list, by the time they arrive it'll be cold again lol I was tempted to make my own but with how slow I am it'd probably take me longer than 12 weeks.


----------



## Adam W. (11 Aug 2022)

Moving north helps. I hear Norway is nice this time of year.


----------



## Richard_C (11 Aug 2022)

Time shift if you can (depends on job/employer). Early start, stop about 14. 00, plan to do little until 18.00. Like in many hot countries. Or really time shift, work 05.00 to noon. Lunch then afternoon spent inactive in as cool a place as you have.


----------



## shed9 (11 Aug 2022)

artie said:


> I enjoy it. It won't last long.


Erm,,,,,, what won't last long exactly, the hot weather or life on earth? Details count.



Phil Pascoe said:


> I remember when it used to be like this in the summer, and the world didn't come to an end.


Do you mean the recent cluster of extreme heat in the last few decades or the single one that proceeded this change 80 years prior 


This heat is not something to be enjoyed or to not be taking seriously, it's the equivalent of having a damp wet towel applied to your forehead before the actual waterboarding commences.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2022)

Did you mistake this for one of the rant threads?


----------



## Beatsy (11 Aug 2022)

An ice cold dry cider, or six...


----------



## shed9 (11 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Did you mistake this for one of the rant threads?


Nope, just responding because you clearly did.

As you were.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2022)

Unlike yours it was merely a factual observation.


----------



## CMax (11 Aug 2022)

Sideways said:


> It's another hot one today.
> Our "space curtains" have just gone back up.
> 
> One of the reasons we were attracted to our house was good light in the main rooms, but this isn't great in a heatwave.
> ...


Do you have these on the inside our outside of the window? If on the inside, you have to be careful because the heat reflected back into the window can potentially cause the glass to crack. But if it's on the outside, then it's a perfectly decent idea. I simply keep all windows, doors, and curtains/blinds closed while the sun is up, and then open everything when it goes down. I also have my loft hatch open during the day to give the hot air somewhere to go rather than the bedrooms.

All this keeps my upstairs rooms quite bearable. As for work, I work for home and mostly (when not slacking off completely) work in the cooler evening hours. I only have a small tower fan, but that's fine as long as there's some air movement. 

Socks/tea-towels in the fridge work. If you can keep your feet and head cool, then that helps a lot.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (11 Aug 2022)

From the BBC:

*England had its driest July since 1935, with parts having the least rainfall on record, the Met Office has said.*

It's how you say it, not what you say. The alternative "*it was drier 83 years ago". *Both statements are true but the former sells more TV and newsprint so that is what the public get!

BTW - I know this is driest not hottest. 

Being generally glass half full - I enjoy an occasional hot spell just like the Costas - unusual for the UK but the norm for southern Europe. Just need to pace oneself, drink plenty of fluids, reflect on how much less pleasant winter weather can be - drizzle, dark by 4.00, cold.


----------



## Dionysios (11 Aug 2022)

Keep windows and curtains closed on the side of the house where the sun hits. The windows can be open on the oposite side to facilitate air circulation. Open all the windows when the sun sets.

Wear loose clothes and avoid synthetic textiles.

AVOID ALCOHOL at all costs, at least during the warmer times of the day.

When out under the sun wear ALWAYS a hat.

Drink lots of water or ice tea.

Eat light, avoid foods with too much fat, prefer salads etc. Add some extra salt in your food.

Secret weapon: Chilled watermelon the absolute summer fruit.

And remember the heat is not the problem, work is the problem. I have never heard anyone complaining about the heat at the beach


----------



## John Brown (11 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Unlike yours it was merely a factual observation.


If by factual you mean nonsensical.


----------



## CMax (11 Aug 2022)

Terry - Somerset said:


> " drizzle, dark by 4.00, cold."


It's subjective, though. I prefer that to unbearable-to-me heat. But then I'm a balding ginger and the sun poses a very real combustion threat...


----------



## Sandyn (11 Aug 2022)

Sideways said:


> What are your tricks to help cope with the heat


I love heat. It will be over soon, so I just enjoy it. Getting lots of repairs/painting done, so I won't have to do them with rain running down the back of my neck.


----------



## Droogs (11 Aug 2022)

sit in a cold bath eating chocolate icecream


----------



## rogxwhit (11 Aug 2022)

CMax said:


> Socks/tea-towels in the fridge work. If you can keep your feet and head cool, then that helps a lot.


That fridge is working extra hard with its door wide open, if you've got your head and feet in it ...


----------



## Lazurus (11 Aug 2022)

Wet a tee shirt as the evaporation will cool you off, we have cool coats for the dogs which work on the same principle, they appreciate it.


----------



## baldkev (11 Aug 2022)

I bought a mobile aircon unit 
Unfortunately the mrs gets to use it while im outside on a building site sweating my balls off


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2022)

John Brown said:


> If by factual you mean nonsensical.


Which part? Do tell.


----------



## Molynoox (11 Aug 2022)

If I get desperate I wet my skin, either with a mist spray thing or a wet cloth. Takes the edge off it, especially if you combo it with a fan 

Martin


----------



## mikej460 (11 Aug 2022)

Droogs said:


> sit in a cold bath eating chocolate icecream


especially Co-op's Venezuelan Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## TRITON (11 Aug 2022)

My living room is North facing, so its always pretty cool. I can walk in from being outside in this heatwave and its like its air conditioned.


----------



## Stigmorgan (11 Aug 2022)

I go sit in the school building that has aircon and a chilled water dispenser


----------



## Scruples (12 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I remember when it used to be like this in the summer, and the world didn't come to an end.


You remember from when you were a boy and summers seemed to go on forever. In reality though, we didn't have heatwaves on a regular basis. Just the odd one here and there. The last two hot summers were 1976 and 2018.


----------



## Scruples (12 Aug 2022)

Adam W. said:


> Moving north helps. I hear Norway is nice this time of year.


Maybe the world will be moving north, or south (in the other hemisphere) to avoid the heat in the future.


----------



## Puggers (12 Aug 2022)

As a person who burns easily, I have a real fear of the sun - there are some good ideas already posted but I think taking on regular fluid and working at a sensible pace are the best, even if perhaps the most obvious.

Above all, whether at work or play, please cover up and/or wear cream and take the sun in sensible doses.

I don’t want to be preachy but as someone who had skin cancer with resulting skin grafts and 90 stitches, I have some experiences I don’t want any of you to go through.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (12 Aug 2022)

Whilst most unusual for the UK, temperatures in the mid 30s are common around the med and many other parts of the world.

Civilisation has thrived for thousands of years - I can only assume they know how to live in harmony with their climate, even before the age of aircon!

Get up and start the day as the sun rises well before the temperature climbs. Midday to around 5.00 lunch followed by siesta. Back to work for a few hours. 20.00 home relax, meal out when the outdoors is delightful.

It's only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun - anyone with a bit of sense stays in the shade, drinks plenty of fluids etc. The uncivilised Englishman abroad wallows in the sun, fuelled on alcohol, and turn pink or red. It doesn't need to be like that.

The heat is an impediment to anything other than very modest physical exertion. But we make far too much fuss over a fairly rare event - we should enjoy and learn from the experience.


----------



## Sideways (12 Aug 2022)

Terry - Somerset said:


> The heat is an impediment to anything other than very modest physical exertion. But we make far too much fuss over a fairly rare event - we should enjoy and learn from the experience.


That reminds me of a chap who needed to cross from his hotel in Dubai to the one 100 yds away where he was meeting colleagues for dinner.
He did the obvious thing and walked - and arrived soaked in sweat ! You don't walk anywhere when it's almost 50C


----------



## Droogs (12 Aug 2022)

No you book a room at that hotel and walk naked from yours an hour early carrying your suite in a bag. Get there and have a shower and get ready and don't worry about getting home as it will be dark and only 36c


----------



## Fergie 307 (12 Aug 2022)

Droogs said:


> sit in a cold bath eating chocolate icecream


Hot tub on a suitably cool setting is rather good


----------



## shed9 (12 Aug 2022)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Whilst most unusual for the UK, temperatures in the mid 30s are common around the med and many other parts of the world.


The temperatures around the med and many other parts of the world are rising as well. That's why it's an issue.



Terry - Somerset said:


> But we make far too much fuss over a fairly rare event - we should enjoy and learn from the experience.


It's not a rarity in that the data modelling indicates we will experience this every one year in five, exponentially rising to every year post 2050 at current rate. The next iteration of a heat wave will be worse, premature deaths will rise, more crops will fail, animal farming will require culling due to lack of animal food as a compound result of those failed crops and those people from 'around the med and many other parts of the world' will start to look for somewhere else to live, possibly where you do now.


This thread is a useful discussion on practical ideas to cope with the current situation, no need for people to keep using it to suggest it's a nothing burger or a rare event to be enjoyed.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (12 Aug 2022)

Come to Perth, Australia. It is frr-eee-zing at the moment ... 21 degree C midday today. 

But comes summer, it will be a mild 40-42 degrees 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Dionysios (12 Aug 2022)

shed9 said:


> This thread is a useful discussion on practical ideas to cope with the current situation, no need for people to keep using it to suggest it's a nothing burger or a rare event to be enjoyed.



Exactly! 

Though it's still a relatively rare event in this country it has to be dealt with caution.

Sunshine and heat are nice but you have to ''Enjoy Responsibly''.

I was surprised that on some mainstream news sites I have not read an actual list of things that you have to do in order to avoid problems. 

Most of the time there are essays analyzing the climate change, Healines like ''Britain braces for the heatwave of doom'' (a bit exaggerating but you get the gist) etc, but not actual instructions of self protection (using what you have in hand, not rushing to buy an AC i.e.)

In Greece evrytime there is a heatwave coming almost all the media repeat the same set of instructions to avoid sunstrokes, heatstrokes, sunburns etc, and there are heatwaves every year.

The good news for the UK is that no mater what the highest temperatue is going to be during the day when the sun sets the temperature falls quickly (in Greece to declare a heatwave the lowest temperature during the day should be 27 C and above).

One thing that I forgot to mention on my previous post is that the sunrays here are more dangerous (they are nearly vertical during the summer and therefore more strong). In Greece I might get a sunburn at the beach (direct sunlight and reflection from sand and water) if I am not cautious, in Havana (close to equator) I didn't even need to use suncream, in Berkshire I've got a sunburn when gardening

So never forget the suncream if you are about to stay under the sun for any extended period of time.


----------



## D_W (12 Aug 2022)

light colored wooden blinds. you could hang anything light colored, though, even cheap sheets, if you wanted to let some light through. 

My mother (who is very comfortable financially but really cheap) would hang sheets in little used rooms that drew in heat during the day. I'm fairly sure they were sheets that she bought surplus or something.


----------



## baldkev (12 Aug 2022)

Scruples said:


> Maybe the world will be moving north, or south (in the other hemisphere) to avoid the heat in the future.


Apparently the north pole has been moving for some time! Although probably not enough to change our temperature yet.


Fergie 307 said:


> Hot tub on a suitably cool setting is rather good


Hmm.
Not sure on that one! I like a late night dip and its usually a lot cooler, so in summer its about 36°, winter 38°
In spain they had swimming pools that felt like they were chilled. When you first go in, its freezing! You get used to it quickly


----------



## Terry - Somerset (12 Aug 2022)

That high temperatures add evidence climate change is a reality not just a theory is reasonable.

It also seems atmospheric circulation patterns are changing - increased temperatures should (broadly) lead to increased evaporation and increased rainfall or cloud cover. The drought across Europe suggests this is not the case.

That we should understand, react and adapt to these changes is unarguable.

The UK enjoys a temperate climate - there are much wetter, drier, hotter, colder, windier places around the world. Perhaps it is just part of the great British condition to whinge about "extremes" as if this island is uniquely troubled by that which many places routinely cope with.

Learn from them and enjoy the journey. A week or two of sweaty public transport, parched gardens and fields, a few fires etc may actually increase public acceptance of the response needed to to tackle climate change.


----------



## thetyreman (12 Aug 2022)

it is a british thing to moan (and groan) about weather, especially when either too hot or too cold, it has to be just right lol


----------



## Phill05 (12 Aug 2022)

thetyreman said:


> it is a british thing to moan (and groan) about weather, especially when either too hot or too cold, it has to be just right lol



I have never found Just right yet.


----------



## ajs (12 Aug 2022)

thetyreman said:


> it is a british thing to moan (and groan) about weather, especially when either too hot or too cold, it has to be just right lol


No the problem is our weather is too changeable so we never get chance to keep up. 30° heat should not realistically cause anyone any issues. The problem is we get it for four or five days after much cooler weather. Just as everyone begins to acclimatise to the warmer temperatures it goes cold again.


----------



## clogs (12 Aug 2022)

D_W,
I like ur mother already nothing wrong in being tight or froogle....lol....
Derek C.
Perth sound like my kinda town.....
I couldn't emigrate as I was to old but that was where I wanted to be.....

Crete, starts to get hot around the end of Feb....Ideal for sowing out veg seeds....
unusual to get any rain till Sep-Oct....just the odd storm but it's rare.....
Summer in never less than 30 but averages out around 36 most of the time....
I've worked outside for three years as the w/shop aint built.....
but it's OK in the shade....

Said prev.....wet a T shirt down before going out....I need it around 8am to start with....
and a large brimmed straw hat......
PLus I find it beneficial to have two pairs of work shoes /boots.....
change em over at lunch time.....never wear socks till November....
My Arthritis never bothers me much anymore.....least till it rains.....


----------



## 1steven (13 Aug 2022)

Sideways said:


> It's another hot one today.
> Our "space curtains" have just gone back up.
> 
> One of the reasons we were attracted to our house was good light in the main rooms, but this isn't great in a heatwave.
> ...


Don’t have that problem living in Orkney


----------



## sawdust1 (13 Aug 2022)

Its not the heat we need to worry about but lack of rain, we just had a dry winter / spring and summer. If we don't get
a wet winter there will be trouble next year ! And i mean a really wet winter !


----------



## NormanB (13 Aug 2022)

I rather wish I could store this heat (which I like) to heat the house through the winter. I measured the exterior brickwork a few days back 30C in the shade and 50C in the sun. Sand battery?


----------



## artie (13 Aug 2022)

sawdust1 said:


> Its not the heat we need to worry about but lack of rain, we just had a dry winter / spring and summer. If we don't get
> a wet winter there will be trouble next year ! And i mean a really wet winter !


Hard to believe there's a shortage of rain on these islands.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (13 Aug 2022)

Just looking at news stories related to flooding and rainfall over the last few weeks.

Kentucky - 37 dead
Death Valley - 1 in 1000 year event
Record rainfall kills 9 Seoul
Sydney smashes July rainfall record (1858)
Christchurch (NZ) sets new July rainfall record
Anchorage could see wettest July on record
UAE - non-stop rainfall breaks 27 year record
What I want to know is who is stealing our rain and how did they get it from here to there.


----------



## RobinBHM (13 Aug 2022)

Lazurus said:


> Wet a tee shirt as the evaporation will cool you off


When I suggested that to the young lady next door, she called the police.


----------



## John Brown (13 Aug 2022)

As a total aside, what's wrong with drinking liquids these days? Why "fluids"? Doesn't the term fluid include gasses?


----------



## johna.clements (13 Aug 2022)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Just looking at news stories related to flooding and rainfall over the last few weeks.
> 
> Kentucky - 37 dead
> Death Valley - 1 in 1000 year event
> ...


Our rain is up in the sky. The heat will increase evaporation from the sea around us.
When it cools down the clouds will form and we will have some thunderstorms.


----------



## Geoff_S (13 Aug 2022)

John Brown said:


> As a total aside, what's wrong with drinking liquids these days? Why "fluids"? Doesn't the term fluid include gasses?


You’re right! Molten lead is fluid!


----------



## johna.clements (13 Aug 2022)

Geoff_S said:


> You’re right! Molten lead is fluid!


So is beer.
And that is not good if you are dehydrated.


----------



## RobinBHM (13 Aug 2022)

johna.clements said:


> So is beer.
> And that is not good if you are dehydrated.


tasty though  cheers!


----------



## Scruples (13 Aug 2022)

baldkev said:


> Apparently the north pole has been moving for some time! Although probably not enough to change our temperature yet.
> 
> Hmm.
> Not sure on that one! I like a late night dip and its usually a lot cooler, so in summer its about 36°, winter 38°
> In spain they had swimming pools that felt like they were chilled. When you first go in, its freezing! You get used to it quickly


Indeed the poles do move, but I was referring to the populations moving when their countries become unbearable.


----------



## baldkev (13 Aug 2022)

Scruples said:


> Indeed the poles do move, but I was referring to the populations moving when their countries become unbearable.


I failed to articulate my post properly, i was meaning that as the poles move eventually the temperature in any given place will change, but not quick enough. I had understood your post and point


----------



## johna.clements (13 Aug 2022)

baldkev said:


> I failed to articulate my post properly, i was meaning that as the poles move eventually the temperature in any given place will change, but not quick enough. I had understood your post and point


The rise in temperature and especially the frequency of high temperatures is likely to move faster than the poles.


----------



## --Tom-- (13 Aug 2022)

My advice would be to not have a greenhouse delivered and then have to spend 3 days outside putting it together in a place you’ve intentionally picked to not be shaded. Have drunk about 8l of water a day and still feel dehydrated


----------



## Sandyn (13 Aug 2022)

Homer's solution for the heat


----------



## stuart little (14 Aug 2022)

NormanB said:


> I rather wish I could store this heat (which I like) to heat the house through the winter. I measured the exterior brickwork a few days back 30C in the shade and 50C in the sun. Sand battery?


My loft is full up with it - I just wonder how long it willlast me into Autumn & Winter!!!


----------



## stuart little (14 Aug 2022)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Just looking at news stories related to flooding and rainfall over the last few weeks.
> 
> Kentucky - 37 dead
> Death Valley - 1 in 1000 year event
> ...


It's them darn Ruskies!!!


----------



## stuart little (14 Aug 2022)

sawdust1 said:


> Its not the heat we need to worry about but lack of rain, we just had a dry winter / spring and summer. If we don't get
> a wet winter there will be trouble next year ! And i mean a really wet winter !


Trouble is it all comes in one go!


----------



## RobinBHM (14 Aug 2022)

johna.clements said:


> is likely to move faster than the poles.


they are pretty quick workers though.


----------



## woodieallen (14 Aug 2022)

Sideways said:


> ...
> 
> What are your tricks to help cope with the heat ?


Get rid of your clothes ! Simple


----------



## Jameshow (14 Aug 2022)

woodieallen said:


> Get rid of your clothes ! Simple


I suggested that to Mrs!!! 

Didn't work!!


----------



## Crazy Dave (15 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I remember when it used to be like this in the summer, and the world didn't come to an end.


Your world may not have come to an end yet but Global warming has certainly ended many others around the world, floods, mud slides, volcano eruption and thousands of lives lost but you're alright though.


----------



## D_W (18 Aug 2022)

Crazy Dave said:


> Your world may not have come to an end yet but Global warming has certainly ended many others around the world, floods, mud slides, volcano eruption and thousands of lives lost but you're alright though.



volcano eruptions related to "global warming"?


----------



## D_W (18 Aug 2022)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Just looking at news stories related to flooding and rainfall over the last few weeks.
> 
> Kentucky - 37 dead
> Death Valley - 1 in 1000 year event
> ...



Two nights ago, I took it. 

Last week, after a fairly warm month, I wanted to refinish a floor. Heat would've been welcome, but instead ,we had a combination of temps in the 70s (in the 50s overnight on some occasions) and then capped off with rain at the end. 

At least where I live, we haven't really had any experience with extreme weather or dryness or whatever else. But to my aging self, it does seem like the dewpoint average has crept up each year. 

maybe that's just my age and past 2-decdade habit of spending far too much time in air conditioning, though. 

I doubt that most of the records above are really too far outside of normal variation. Not for a site - we always have site variation, but as a collection of point events. There will just be different points next year, and the year after, and occasionally a point that shows up several times.


----------



## Crazy Dave (18 Aug 2022)

D_W said:


> volcano eruptions related to "global warming"?


Sadly yes









Get Ready for More Volcanic Eruptions as the Planet Warms


A new study shows that even relatively small-scale climatic changes affect volcanic activity




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## D_W (18 Aug 2022)

Crazy Dave said:


> Sadly yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't exactly definitive, but it probably is a good way to get grant money.


----------



## TRITON (18 Aug 2022)

Im waiting for the October version of this thread.

'Hacks for keeping warm'


----------



## D_W (18 Aug 2022)

No worries, science.org suggests we may see 1700s like temperatures again in the 2030s.


----------



## Crazy Dave (18 Aug 2022)

D_W said:


> This isn't exactly definitive, but it probably is a good way to get grant money.


Try this link then









Climate change will transform cooling effects of volcanic eruptions, study suggests


Researchers from the University of Cambridge say that large-magnitude volcanic eruptions will have greater effects as the climate continues to warm. However, the cooling effects of small- and medium-sized eruptions could shrink by as much as 75%.




www.cam.ac.uk


----------



## planesleuth (19 Aug 2022)

lol media induced c*** led by grant chasing pseudo scientists. Good drama though! 

Quote 'Aerosols from volcanic plumes confined to the troposphere are washed out by precipitation in a matter of weeks, making their climatic impacts relatively minor and much more localised.' 

Hence leading to increased deep sea carbon burial and increased chemical erosion of sillicaceous rocks leading to increased carbon removal to deep sea. Nothing of that referenced in that report. The carbon cycle is speeding up, that seems logical to assume, but all the superlative stuff is just a joke! Bit like Love Island really. Feed the masses as much bull as possible.


----------



## Jacob (19 Aug 2022)

planesleuth said:


> lol media induced c*** led by grant chasing pseudo scientists. Good drama though!
> 
> Quote 'Aerosols from volcanic plumes confined to the troposphere are washed out by precipitation in a matter of weeks, making their climatic impacts relatively minor and much more localised.'
> 
> Hence leading to increased deep sea carbon burial and increased chemical erosion of sillicaceous rocks leading to increased carbon removal to deep sea. Nothing of that referenced in that report. The carbon cycle is speeding up, that seems logical to assume, but all the superlative stuff is just a joke! Bit like Love Island really. Feed the masses as much bull as possible.


Sounds like you don't really understand a lot of this stuff!
Just reading the book Adventures in the Anthropocene by Gaia Vince – review
Explains things very well in an easy "popular science" sort of way. Essential reading.
She's less optimistic in her more recent work Nomad Century: How to Survive the Climate Upheaval by Gaia Vince review – a world without borders which I haven't read yet. 
It's not "the carbon cycle speeding up" it's more a case of the science not being sufficiently alarmist from earlier on, perhaps due to the massive opposition from the sceptic/loony fringe, which is now becoming a very minority position as reality overtakes!.


----------



## Jacob (19 Aug 2022)

D_W said:


> volcano eruptions related to "global warming"?


Volcanic eruptions relate to climate change.
Melting ice sheets relate to earth movements and possibly volcanic eruptions.


----------



## D_W (19 Aug 2022)

Crazy Dave said:


> Try this link then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't these studies provide evidence of this occurring over the last 100 years due to warming?


----------



## Crazy Dave (19 Aug 2022)

Okay I give up, the earth is flat, we never landed on the moon, global warming was going to happen anyway and we're all wrong but you.
Happy now?


----------



## Inspector (20 Aug 2022)

Better than a wet T-shirt is an evaporative cooling vest. Soak it for a few minutes and then put it on. You'll be comfortable for hours. If inside setup a fan to blow air over you. I used them at work when the plant was hitting up to 40C and I felt as good at the end of a 10 hour shift as when I started. Co-workers where like you guys. Whining a lot and dragging their feet.








Ergodyne Chill-Its Evaporative Cooling Vest - Gray | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ergodyne Chill-Its Evaporative Cooling Vest - Gray at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





Pete


----------



## Molynoox (20 Aug 2022)

Inspector said:


> Better than a wet T-shirt is an evaporative cooling vest. Soak it for a few minutes and then put it on. You'll be comfortable for hours. If inside setup a fan to blow air over you. I used them at work when the plant was hitting up to 40C and I felt as good at the end of a 10 hour shift as when I started. Co-workers where like you guys. Whining a lot and dragging their feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's pretty cool! never seen that before, neat idea


----------



## Droogs (20 Aug 2022)

So just like a wet T-shirt only 30 times heavier and 10 times the price


----------



## Inspector (20 Aug 2022)

You can look at it that way but it works nonstop from 3 to 5 hours straight before you have to stop and soak it again. The T-shirt not so much. Do as you like. 
By the way where do you get T-shirts that cheap? Here the vests are only 3 or at most 4 times the cost of a T-shirt.

Pete


----------



## JimJay (9 Sep 2022)

I recommend our "anti-heat hack" - we live in a house on the side of a mountain. It's not a hugely-high mountain but there are ski slopes above us and the snow usually lasts until the early summer. It's usually around 7C cooler up here than in the city below, but of course commensurately colder in the winter - the thick external insulation is very handy, especially as energy prices rise.

Our "hack" also has the benefit of great views (although of course wet t-shirts can have a similar upside )


----------



## Sideways (9 Sep 2022)

JimJay said:


> I recommend our "anti-heat hack" - we live in a house on the side of a mountain. It's not a hugely-high mountain but there are ski slopes above us and the snow usually lasts until the early summer. It's usually around 7C cooler up here than in the city below, but of course commensurately colder in the winter - the thick external insulation is very handy, especially as energy prices rise.
> 
> Our "hack" also has the benefit of great views (although of course wet t-shirts can have a similar upside )


I did some maths once. Assuming a house weighs notionally 100 tons, the increase in potential energy if it was raised a metre is only a couple of kWh.

If you could gradually raise the entire house to 1000 metres through the summer, and let it back down again in the winter, you'd have an energy storage solution that's about the right magnitude for an average household....

And ever changing views


----------



## Inspector (9 Sep 2022)

.....oh but the stairs up are a killer. 

Pete


----------



## JimJay (9 Sep 2022)

Inspector said:


> .....oh but the stairs up are a killer.
> 
> Pete


You better believe it. From the road (and garage) level to the top floor is 77 steps...


----------



## Droogs (9 Sep 2022)

using an unfired clay pot full of water can lower the temp of a room by 7°C apparently as the water seeps through the sides and evaporates off


----------



## JimJay (10 Sep 2022)

Droogs said:


> using an unfired clay pot full of water can lower the temp of a room by 7°C apparently as the water seeps through the sides and evaporates off


That would need a very big pot or a very small room. Clay pots have been used to keep things cool for a VERY long time and the air coming off a water-filled pot can be up to c7C cooler than the surrounding air, depending on the conditions. However as the water evaporates the humidity of the surrounding air increases, which slows - and eventually stops - the evaporation. High humidity encourages the growth of mold and has a number of adverse effects on the human body - I've lived on a number of mountains in the past and the humidity can be a real problem...


----------



## Droogs (10 Sep 2022)

Where I grew up this method was used a lot but then there is not a high level of humidity on the southern african savanna.


----------



## D_W (10 Sep 2022)

Droogs said:


> using an unfired clay pot full of water can lower the temp of a room by 7°C apparently as the water seeps through the sides and evaporates off



even if it doesn't do much for the room, you can put your hands on it and it's cool.

Swamp coolers are popular in the southwest in the US here, though probably the cheap cost of energy has yielded to more A/Cs. If that's not a familiar term in the UK, they are basically fans blowing over bits that have water applied to them, and the energy used by the evaporating water is "absorbed out of the living space" leaving you with less heat in the living space.

They're not really used in the northeast or midwest where I am if there is significant humidity because they depend on reasonably fast evaporation to do much.

Butter boats (sometimes called "keepers") or something of that sort do the same thing here, but again, not that popular now. I'm assuming they were used in the US when people didn't A/C the house. The boat had water in it, allowed to evaporate and the butter was cooled enough that it didn't slump.


----------

